# attaching redwood gate to block wall



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just had a 6ft tall block wall built and I need to attach a redwood gate to the wall. I have a few questions:

1. Should I first attached a PT 4x4 post to the block wall and then attached the gate and hinges to the 4x4 post? There is concrete under the gate so the 4x4 post would not go into the ground. I figured it would need 2-4 bolts to secure it.

2. What's the best fastener for a 4 foot wide x 6 foot tall gate? Toggle bolts or anchors??? The last cell of the end of the wall is not fully grouted so when I look down inside I can see rebar but it's not filled with grout. Since the cap is not on yet I can have the last cell filled??? 

If I fill the last cell with grout then toggle bolts are out. That's really what the million dollar question is, Toggles or anchors? Which is the best long term solution for a gate?

thanks!


----------



## dakzaag (Dec 3, 2009)

If you are hanging a gate on the wall, then grouting the last two cores would be ideal. Rebar in a core is pointless without filling the core with grout. 


Attaching a gate to a block wall means that you will have a live load on the wall. In my experience, most mechanical anchors will eventually work loose from the gate action regardless of the use of a 4 X 4 post or hanging the gate directly to the wall. 

I would suggest using an epoxy anchoring system. Red devil has a nice cartridge system you can purchase at most hardware stores that works with an existing caulk gun. The commercial epoxy systems require the purchase of an expensive dual cartridge gun that is not functional for anything else. 

Follow the instructions for the epoxy and I suggest stainless bolts for anchoring so you don't have rust and corrision issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks , that's what I was leaning towards. Using othe simpson or hilti system and embedding holds into the wall so I could always change the wood should it go bad, any suggestions on how many bolts?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture, there has to be a better way then counting on that wall to support that post. A great way to mess up the wall.


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I will post a photo tomorrow but there is only the wall on one side and the side of the house on the other 9.5 feet between. I only planed to have a 4 foot section operate. I know what else could be done to attach a gate.


----------

